# Wilds



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Any one here have any wild livebearers (guppies, mollies, swordtails, mosquito fish) be it individual or a breeding colony. Here is the place to post pics and other basic and tactical info.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Monterrey platy









Wild stock endlers


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

susan how about telling us what class(N,P,K, ect.) the Endlers are and how many you have were you got them and all that other good stuff same for the Monterrey platy


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a wild guppy breeding colony that I set up last month.
thier were originaly 5 in total 3 females and to males now its like 15 to 20 guppies.
they are 100% wild seeing as I got them in the wild here in brazil which is within thier natural rage. So These are TRURE PURE BRED 100% BRAZILIAN WILD GUPPIES.
I am willing to sell and will set up a tread in the trade and/or swap section soon.
here are the pics 





































Here is I got them


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

My first endlers came from the last collection that Armondo Po and Adrian H. did a few years ago. They are class N wild stock. I have been keeping them now for about 6 years. At one time I had over 600 of them, but lost most from a 9 day power outage a couple of years ago when we had a bad ice storm. I started over with my remaining 5 and now have well over 200, did have more but sold a bunch.

Monterrey Platy (Xiphorus chuchionus)
an endangered species also.
Largest ranging about 2.4 inches
They are a peaceful livebearer
Temp range 81 to 86 ph range 6.0 to 7.0
Heavily planted tanks
prefers live and frozen foods, will sometimes accept flake but doesn't thrive as well. They are basically a plain little fish, but pretty in their own right. If they aren't in a heavily planted tank they do tend to eat their young like guppies.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

susankat said:


> Wild stock endlers


that's a great looking fish!


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

that’s it only me and Susan got wilds ?
Ohh and by the way any one who doesn’t know what classes N,P,K are let me explain it is a type of scaling for Endlers Livebearers. Let me explain each class.
Classification System was thought up and written by (( GUY SMITH )) = Creator of Endlers.. 
Approved and adopted by = 
Armando Pou = Collector of wild Endlers, 
John Endler = University Professor 
AdrianHD = Breeder and developer of wild Endler strains, 
Tampafishman = Preservationist and distributor of -none line bred, Wild Stock Endlers. 
Respectable University Professors and Many 
Reputable=trustworthy Hobbyist... 
The Purpose of the different classes is to better Identify the type of Endlers and its Origins. 

(Class N): Any Endler's Livebearer (and progeny) that can be shown to have originated from their native waters in Venezuela will be considered a 'Class N' Endler

(Class K): The progeny of any Endler's Livebearer crossed with any other livebearer or any Hybrid strain will be considered a 'Class K' Endler. 

(Class P): Any fish of unknown origin but appearing to be an Endler's Livebearer based on the characteristics of size, shape and color will be considered a 'Class P' Endler.


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

I have one male and one female. Never got any babies in 6 months. But they beautiful in the right light.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have wilds but they are not livebearers,lol.I did luck up awhile back and found a male endlers at walmart,though i highly doubt he was wild caught.But they are very pretty fish,love the pics.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

what wilds were they majerah1?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

they are wild bettas.I have a trio of betta Macrostoma,a single female Betta Albimarginata(mouthfull huh)and eleven Betta Mahachais.love them all.Especially how no one has ever heard of them and when they come visit they are amazed to see fish they have never seen before.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

COOOL would love to have wild bettas


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Definately different.Many of them look nothing like the longfins in stores.Even the ones in the stores look nothing like the wilds they were bred from.


----------



## dafrimpster (Mar 23, 2011)

I have heterandria formosa and wild caught sailfin mollies. I have some Endler/Guppy hybrids I am developing. I have picotee livebearers. They are from Belize not No. America though.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

cool post us some pics dafrimpster would love to see them, exactly because Im in Brazil and I love the fish we have down here!


----------



## dafrimpster (Mar 23, 2011)

This isn't my fish but a much better photo than I am capable of. They are neat little fish I enjoy them. No fry yet but eventually I hope they reproduce.


----------



## dafrimpster (Mar 23, 2011)

Again not my photo but this is what my males look like.










They are apparently also native to Central America and Mexico as well.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

cool I personally think wilds are better than the domesticated ones, I mean look at that those molly's aren't the so beautiful, it almost makes me cry !


----------



## dafrimpster (Mar 23, 2011)

I love wild fish too. It is fun to experiment with guppies/endler's though. You can come up with some crazy looking fish.


----------

